# Young Marriage In Trouble!!



## jmd711 (Apr 30, 2013)

My wife and I have been married for about a year and half. We have 2 young children. This past November she had wrote me a letter stating that she was unhappy and wanted to see changes with me as I had been diagnosed with depression. After the letter things had been good for a few months as I told I would get better for the holidays. I then changed jobs at my company and it added much stress to my life and my family. Last Sunday she then had her Dad and step mom over. At that time she asked how I though everything was going and I had said good. She didn't think so and said she was moving out to her Dad's. She had packed up all of her stuff in the house and the majority of the kids stuff and moved out there. I have seen that it has started to take a toll on our daughter as she wanted to come home the other day but had to go back out to my father in law's house where they are staying. 

Since that time, I have been seeing a therapist and feeling so great but this of course isn't helping being separated. I spoke with her today about communication and she basically told me that we didn't need to talk everyday. I also asked about her seeing a therapist or evening us going to counseling together but it doesn't seem like she wants to do that. I am so lost for words right now but I want to give her the space she wants also continue my own healing process but it's hard living in an empty house and also having thoughts that she may want a divorce. She said this weekend when I saw her for a few hours she didn't want a divorce but packing up all of her belongings makes me think different along with not communicating as much. Does anyone have any advice that might make me sleep better or breath a little easier? I have both positive and negative thoughts running through my head keeping me up many nights.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

You need to just continue to work on you 

Have you been given any meds for your depression? are they helping?

You should work ou with your wife when you can see your kids. Even during seperation you should have access to them.

Spend time with them. Be their dad and have fun with them. Don't mention anything to her about the realtionship. Let her see the progress you're making, don't tell her unless she asks

Good luck!


----------

